# Economical Kayak Fishing Getup



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's insight and replies. I went ahead and purchased a sun dolphin 10ss on Craigslist. Got a good deal, spent less than I thought I would and got a boat to get my "feet" wet in.

Thanks!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Maiden voyage yesterday. Everything went great. It's a tad wobbly but I plugged scupper holes, added a trolley, made a seat out of some thrift store camping mat, and a 25.00 fish finder with a retractable transom mount. Now...I just need to learn to use sonar!


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

My dad picked up a few sun dolphin 10ss's for extras when people come up to lakehouse. Quite the site watching my dad try one out a few weeks ago. Thought for sure he was gonna get wet. He is used to my ride 115 which is as stable as it gets. Those dolphins need scupper plugs for sure.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

sslopok said:


> My dad picked up a few sun dolphin 10ss's for extras when people come up to lakehouse. Quite the site watching my dad try one out a few weeks ago. Thought for sure he was gonna get wet. He is used to my ride 115 which is as stable as it gets. Those dolphins need scupper plugs for sure.


The yellow practice foam golf balls from Meijer worked fine. I pulled all the rod holders and screws, sealed them with Goop and added rubber gaskets to them as well. It's definitely water tight now.


----------

